# New member



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

greets all, well get the new car today so i thought it would be rude not to join... so i am in the club


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

About bloody time young man you should be ashamed of yourself 2nd TT and only just joining but as it is a qS we will let you off :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome  Your pack will be in the post tomorrow :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> About bloody time young man you should be ashamed of yourself 2nd TT and only just joining but as it is a qS we will let you off :wink:


Well Andy he is from Wigan what do you expect. Owt fer nowt them pie eaters mate. :lol:

BTW welcome Syd and not forgetting Mrs Syd of course :-*


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Welcome  Your pack will be in the post tomorrow :wink:


yeh right andy :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome  Your pack will be in the post tomorrow :wink:
> ...


Super quick service now


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

why have you got the mrs helping out now???

i would be happy to help with sending out membership packs, ive got 4 weeks off work and do nightshift so would make sense


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> why have you got the mrs helping out now???
> 
> i would be happy to help with sending out membership packs, ive got 4 weeks off work and do nightshift so would make sense


Thanks Kammy but I have it under control , the operation is very simple now.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Welcome Syd


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Welcome Syd


thanks danny...linda says hi


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

bigsyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Syd
> ...


Say Hi to Linda for me as well :-*


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

More than welcome!


----------

